# Back-Up Issues



## deb916 (Sep 29, 2013)

We just purchased a brand new Keystone Outback and whenever we backup there are very loud popping noises. Sounds as if the whole thing is going to fall apart. Is this normal?


----------



## deb916 (Sep 29, 2013)

robertized said:


> What type of hitch do you have, some of the WD hitches with sway control can make a loud popping noise.


Yes we have the WD hitch with sway bars. Should those be removed whenever we have to jack-knive into our parking spot?


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

I mainly leave mine connected when parking but I have taken them off when I have been parking. I know some people that take them off while parking. I have the equalizer WD setup and it can make some weird noises when turning or parking. Try taking the WD bars off and see if it still makes noise. That way you can see if it's that making the noise, but you should be fine with them hooked up.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

We have the Reese Pro Series SC (which is similar to the Equal-I-Zer), and if we have to make a "jackknife" turn to back up, we disconnect the WD bars - if we don't it can get noisy!


----------



## deb916 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks all. I appreciate your replys. I feel much better now.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Also, it's not unusual for the axles on the trailer to make popping sounds when turning sharp.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

double d said:


> Also, it's not unusual for the axles on the trailer to make popping sounds when turning sharp.


yup. comined with hitch noise, going slower when backing up, windows often down, it can sound ominous. However, many of the same noises occur driving down the road, but with the windows up, higher speeds etc. you just don't notice it.

Next time your backing at a sharp angle, have a spotter watch the hitch. In the vast majority of cases it's a non issue. However, if the hitch isn't/wasn't set up properly, there may be some interference when backing that doesn't occur when going forward. You can usually make a much sharper turn with the trailer when backing than when going forward.

In general you usually don't need to unhook the wd bars when backing. Sometimes friction sway controls may run out of travel and bend when backing. Depends on the setup, trailer and Tow vehicle.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

deb916 said:


> Yes we have the WD hitch with sway bars. Should those be removed whenever we have to jack-knive into our parking spot?


Are you talking about the spring bars or friction sway control bar ...??


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I didn't see you mention a brand. Which one is it?


----------



## deb916 (Sep 29, 2013)

thefulminator said:


> I didn't see you mention a brand. Which one is it?


2014 Keystone Outback 298RE


----------



## deb916 (Sep 29, 2013)

Snow said:


> Yes we have the WD hitch with sway bars. Should those be removed whenever we have to jack-knive into our parking spot?


Are you talking about the spring bars or friction sway control bar ...??
[/quote]

Friction sway control bars I believe. The two bars you pop into the main hitch.


----------



## deb916 (Sep 29, 2013)

double d said:


> Also, it's not unusual for the axles on the trailer to make popping sounds when turning sharp.


Yes this happens also which concerned me even more until I read all the replys you guys posted. I was horrified and ready to return to the dealer. We are total novices at this as this is our first time to own a RV.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

deb916 said:


> 2014 Keystone Outback 298RE


I should have been more specific. What brand of hitch?


----------



## deb916 (Sep 29, 2013)

thefulminator said:


> I didn't see you mention a brand. Which one is it?


----------



## deb916 (Sep 29, 2013)

QSP Shape TM Progress Mfg is all I find on the hitch itself. Also shows QTP 2 5/16 A15 12,000 LB


----------



## RIOutbacker (Jun 5, 2009)

deb916 said:


> QSP Shape TM Progress Mfg is all I find on the hitch itself. Also shows QTP 2 5/16 A15 12,000 LB


I also have to jack knife when I back into my driveway. I always take the bars off. I also make sure the "sockets" that the bars go into are turned out away from the camper frame. That way when the truck and rv are at a 90 degree angle the socket doesn't hit the frame.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

And I thought I was the only one who has to do a severe jack knife while parking--so much that in the last few inches the front trailer tandems slide side ways--not great, but it is the only way I can do it. I remove spring bars, the sway control bar, unplug the power plug and break away cable, and remove the safety chains. Then do a rehearsed very slow jack knifing maeuver to get the trailer out of the back alley, on to its very tight parking spot. Thus the reason for having a 210RS! We could not park a trailer even a foot longer !! That's the price for being able to keep the trailer at home. M.V.


----------

